# Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen



## strawinski (23. Juni 2009)

habe jetzt von den preisen und herben verlusten die faxen dicke und fange von jetzt an selber meine bleie und gummiköppe zu gießen unter http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/ habe ich die formen und die haken und ösen gefunden und mein pittstopp- händler gibt mir säckeweise die alten reifenbleie. wervon euch hat ach damit erfahrung und macht selber? ich mein, so ne form für tropfenblei kost mal 14€ ist doch lächerlich in gegensatz wieviel man eigentlich versenkt. vor allem beiden jigköpfen was für hänger und verluste.
bevor ich mit holzexperimenten anfange ist mir sowas wie ne ordentliche gußform lieber. wer ist also ein ordentlicher gießer?


----------



## mcrae (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

meine Grundbleie giesse ich schon länger selber.
Auch aus alten Auswuchtbleien.

Du solltest die Bleie aber erstmal einschmelzen um den ganzen Dreck loszuwerden.

Eine ordendliche Gussform ist das A und O für ein gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## schleppente (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

da stimme ich mcrae zu.
ich gieße meine bleie auch alleine,ist viel billiger.

Petri


----------



## strawinski (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

ja deswegen hab ich den link zu den gußformen ja auch reingesetzt.hab keine zeit und möglichkeit selbst gross rum zu friemeln. da der shop alles zu guten preisen bietet, denke ich, bin ich nach einer saison im plus. der reifenhändler hat atürlich gleich gesagt das er die bleie ordnungsgemäß entsorgt, logisch...der ganze dreck schwimmt ja beim schmelzen oben und kann abgeschöpft werden....mal ne frage zum schutz. nehmt ihr nen atemschtuz beim gießen wegen bleivergiftung, also den dämpfen? gerade bei verschmutzen bleien?


----------



## Inselfischer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Die Formen aus dem Link benutze ich schon länger und kann Dir sagen Du sparst ne Menge Geld. Mag sein das es bessere giebt aber die sind dann dreimal so Teuer.
Kleiner Tip: Nimm Leimzwingen um die Formen zusammenzuhalten, und erhitz sie vorm Gießen. Ich gieß im Garten, da ist meistens soviel Wind das man vom geruch nichts merkt.


----------



## strawinski (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

ja, danke, anwärmen, dachte ich schon wegen platzen oder verziehen der gußform..nehmt ihr das talkum?. wenn ich richtig rechne, müßte ein jighaken bei ca. 0,15 bis 0,20 cent liegen im eigenbau.......ah, ja die dicken handschuhe nicht vergessen..

was ist eigentlich dran, das die tankstellen heutzutage nicht mehr blei sondern zinn zum auswuchten nehmen. hab ich so gelesen.
vom preis, na, was interessierts den fisch und mich. hab noch ne interessante seite gefunden, wie die die formen ausfräsen. ist nichtmal so schwer, die aus dem block zu arbeiten. aber naja, wenn man bedenkt, für 20€ die viele Mühe......Ach ja, danke für eure Tips


----------



## esox1887 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Moin ich klink mich hier mal mit einer Frage zum Thema ein.
Suche jmd aus dem Kreis pinneberg der Vllt interesse haette sich. Jigs selber zu gieße und die kosten so zu teilen.

Interesenten bitte per pn. 

MfG andre


----------



## strawinski (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

stimmt, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht, ne giesergemeinschaft. is ne gut idee. geht ja nur haken und ösen


----------



## Evil-f (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Das mit den Werkstätten stimmt. Bleigewichte sterben aus, es werden fast nur noch Zinngewichte verkauft.


----------



## schleppente (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Evil-f
wer hat dir denn so ein scheiß erzählt? zinn hat cirka die halbe dichte von blei,
na da stell dir mal vor wenn aus ein vierzig gramm blei gewicht am reifen ein vierzig gramm zinn gewicht! ist die halbe felge mit zinn zugetackert.

MfG


----------



## elch6 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Hallo, ich gieße mir seit neustem auch alle meine Norwegenbleie und schweren Jigköpfe selbst aus Dachdeckerblei. Ist sehr günstig. bei uns stehr der Kurs bei 2 geräucherten Forellen. Dafür bekomme ich dann auch einen großen Eimer voll. Anfänglich war ich etwas skeptisch weil es mir als Blech etwas weich vorkam. Seit dem ersten Guß und einem Falltest mit einem gekauften Blei bin ich aber davon überzeugt.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Olinger-HH (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*



schleppente schrieb:


> Evil-f
> wer hat dir denn so ein scheiß erzählt? zinn hat cirka die halbe dichte von blei,
> na da stell dir mal vor wenn aus ein vierzig gramm blei gewicht am reifen ein vierzig gramm zinn gewicht! ist die halbe felge mit zinn zugetackert.
> 
> MfG



Moin,

das Bleiverbot hat die EU am  27. Juni 2002 (siehe Wiki) beschlossen. Der Dichte unterschied von Blei (11,3g/cm³] und Zinn (7,3g/cm³) bzw. Zink (7,1g/cm³) ist nicht so gravierend. Auf dieser Wikipedia Seite (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auswuchten) findest du ein Bild von einem 35g Zink Gewicht mit etwa 6cm länge. 

Allerdings wird bei der Verwendung von Zinn oder Zink nicht das Gewicht, welches auf den für Blei vorgesehenen Gussformen angegebene ist, erreicht werden. Sprich die gegossenen Gewichte sind leichter und sollten zur besseren Orientierung vorm Angeln gewogen werden. 

Gruß Olinger


----------



## schleppente (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

bevor man so ein link rein setzt sollte man ihn auch lesen


----------



## Leif-Jesper (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja, danke, anwärmen, dachte ich schon wegen platzen oder verziehen der gußform..nehmt ihr das talkum?. wenn ich richtig rechne, müßte ein jighaken bei ca. 0,15 bis 0,20 cent liegen im eigenbau.......ah, ja die dicken handschuhe nicht vergessen..
> 
> was ist eigentlich dran, das die tankstellen heutzutage nicht mehr blei sondern zinn zum auswuchten nehmen. hab ich so gelesen.
> vom preis, na, was interessierts den fisch und mich. hab noch ne interessante seite gefunden, wie die die formen ausfräsen. ist nichtmal so schwer, die aus dem block zu arbeiten. aber naja, wenn man bedenkt, für 20€ die viele Mühe......Ach ja, danke für eure Tips



|wavey:
Beim anHEIZEN geht es nicht darum Beschädigungen an der Form zu vermeiden.
Wenn Du das kochend heiße Blei in die kalte Form gießt, passiert etwas ähnliches, als wenn Du in 'ne Pfanne mit heißem Fett Wasser lässt, das Blei fliegt dir fast um die Ohren, also immer schön vor jedem Guß den Brenner auf und in die Form(Gußlöcher) halten, bis diese richtig heiß ist.
Seit ich Talcum verwende, werden meine Bleie wesentlich glatter und lassen sich einfacher aus der Form nehmen, sprich fallen da einfach raus#6
Du musst einfach die Form von innen mit einem weichen Pinsel auspinseln, da bleibt genug für einen Guß haften.


----------



## strawinski (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*



Leif-Jesper schrieb:


> |wavey:
> also immer schön vor jedem Guß den Brenner auf und in die Form(Gußlöcher) halten, bis diese richtig heiß ist.


 
Was denn für einen Brenner? Habe keinen Bunzenbrenner. Was nehmt Ihr Heißes Wasser zum vorwärmen? Oder die Form einfach auf den Gasbrenner stellen.

@Schleepente

Ich denke wenn die Bleie heut die gleiche größe haben wie früher aber anderes material verwendet wird wie früher müßte doch irgendwie das gleiche gewicht vorherrschen. naja,dafür gibt es ja beim shop die gussformen vom gewicht immer in reichlicher größe.


----------



## ollidi (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Zum Anwärmen gibt es ja mehrere Möglichkeiten.
1. Mit dem Brenner
2. Einfach mal 2-3 x Blei in die Formen giessen und dieses dann wiederverwenden
Von Wasser würde ich auch absehen. Begründungen wurden ja schon genannt.

Für Grundbleie und Jigköpfe nehme ich keine Auswuchtbleie, sondern altes Wickelblei vom Dachdecker. Da könnt Ihr für nen schmalen Taler für die Kaffeekasse bei den Dachdeckern reichlich Kilos bekommen. Ich habe mal soviel bekommen, dass es bestimmt für den Rest meines Anglerlebens reicht.
Ausserdem ist das Wickelblei nicht so dreckig wie Auswuchtblei.


----------



## Evil-f (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*



schleppente schrieb:


> Evil-f
> wer hat dir denn so ein scheiß erzählt? zinn hat cirka die halbe dichte von blei,
> na da stell dir mal vor wenn aus ein vierzig gramm blei gewicht am reifen ein vierzig gramm zinn gewicht! ist die halbe felge mit zinn zugetackert.
> 
> MfG



Mal langsam hier. Egal ob nun Zinn oder Zink. Es werden definitiv keine Auswuchtgewichte aus Blei mehr hergestellt, nur noch Restbestände abverkauft. Da ich aus der Kfz-Branche komme weiß ich das. 

http://freenet-homepage.de/porsche1975forum/zinkgewichte.pdf

Aber egal, zurück zum Thema


----------



## rhinefisher (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Hi! Wenn man die Formen vor dem Giessen für 15 Minuten bei 200Grad in den Backofen legt, erzielt man gute Ergebnisse. Deshalb mag ich Formen mit Griff nicht so sehr.. .
Auch wird, wenn man Dachdeckerblei mit 20% Auswuchtgewicht mischt, die Legierung besser.
Alles in Allem eine absolut empfehlenswerte Sache..!
Petri!


----------



## Leif-Jesper (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

|wavey:
Ja die Sache mit dem Backofen, meint ihr, dass das wirklich gut ist?
Zum Pulverbeschichten soll man die Bleie ja auch im Ofen aufwärmen.
Blei ist schließlich giftig, dazu kommt der Dreck im unreinen Blei, den man teils nicht rausbekommt und dann soll ich die Bleie oder die Form in meinen Ofen hängn, in dem ich sonst Essen zubereite|kopfkrat
Ich denke, dass man dann schon einen extra Ofen haben sollte oder nicht?


----------



## strawinski (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

also ich habe ein paar Dachdecker und Zimmerer angerufen wegen Wickelblei. Ja, Sch....., die sagen alle, das Sie das alte wieder einbauen, da es nicht groß kontaminiert ist. oder sie bringen es zum schrott wegen geld..das kann man zumindest in berlin vergessen. also nur reifen buden. ob nun das gewicht anders ist oder nicht. ich mein, wer, wiegt es groß aus. ob zinn oder zink,oder blei...streitet euch nicht, gießt...


----------



## rhinefisher (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Hi! Jo - das mit dem Backofen ist schon OK; ich lege ja nur die Formen aufs Backpapier.
Das mit dem Pulverbeschichten ist auch nicht wirklich giftig, kann aber in eine ganz schöne Sauerrei ausarten - da wäre ein eigener Ofen eine feine Sache.. .
Blei kann man ja auch im Metallhandel kaufen, soo teuer ist das auch nicht.
Petri!


----------



## Blenni (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*



strawinski schrieb:


> ...nehmt ihr das talkum?..



Entweder Talcum oder einfach die Form über einer (brennenden) Kerze mit Ruß  schwärzen. Das geht genau so.

Vorwärmen ? Ich mach einfach einen "Blindguß", dass bringt die Form ausreichend auf Temperatur.
UND HÄNDE WEG VOM WASSER !
Gruß Blenni


----------



## strawinski (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Ach Talcum geht doch auch das aus der Apotheke für Gummihandschuhe oder?


----------



## Rhxnxr (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*



strawinski schrieb:


> Ach Talcum geht doch auch das aus der Apotheke für Gummihandschuhe oder?



denke mal das wird am Ende ziemlich egal sein; der eine Beutel Talkum(100g?) den ich mir mal bei bleigussformen.de mitbestellt hab, is nach 2 Jahren und sicher 500-800 jigs immer noch halb voll...

da es ja drum geht etwas zu sparen, solltest du dir aber alles mal vorher ungefähr durchrechnen. da hängt nämlich schon etwas mehr dran als nur bissel Wuchtblei und die Haken.

Das Wichtigste ist eine ordentliche Wärmequelle die im Freien oder noch besser in einer Werkstatt benutzbar ist, sprich ein dicker Gasbrenner oder ähnliches.
 Lötlampe, Bunsenbrenner etc. ist alles Mist. damit kriegst du es zwar meist auch zum Schmelzen, aber etwas weiter oben bzw. am Rand des Schmelztopfs, ist es meist schon wieder zu kühl. Dann brauchst am besten einen Edelstahltopf und etwas zum Einfüllen das auch gut die Hitze hält. Bei mir wurde es letztlich so ein Kaffeabmesslöffel aus Edelstahl.

Alles Zusatzkosten oder Ärger mit Muttern( hab 2 Töpfe verheizt bevor ich dann den richtigen fand |uhoh.
Ach ja, die Auswuchtbleie sind der letzte Mist |gr:. Konnte die auch in Mengen umsonst haben, aber die ganzen Zinkhalterungen, der Gestank und die Ablagerungen haben mich ziemlich schnell dazugebracht beim Dachdecker diese Bleirollen zu besorgen. Das ist bei weitem weicher,sauberer und besser zu verarbeiten als Wuchtbleie.

Seit das nun alles klappt seh ich es als nettes Hobby an und meine Kumpels freuen sich wenn ich wieder ein paar Köppe vorbei bringe. Viel Sparen ist für Otto Normalangler aber nicht drin, vllt. siehts für Meeresangler oder Jungs die jeden Tag 10 Karpfenbleie versenken anders aus. Gekaufte Bleie sind ja in erster Linie wegen der gestiegenen Rohstoffpreise recht teuer geworden. Bei meinen meist gebrauchten Jigköpfen (4-12g) lohnt sich eigentlich der Aufwand nicht, ich machs nun eigentlich nur noch just for Fun .

Gruss Rhöner


----------



## nibbler001 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Hab bisher nur eine gekaufte Form (Olivenlaufblei, 80g, Askari) und die heize ich nicht vor, und meine selbstgebauten aus Gips. Der erste Guß ist bisher immer gut gewesen (es sei dennn ich hab das Luftloch vergessen).

Als Blei benutze ich verschossende Eierbecher om örtlichem Schützenverein.

Wo packt ihr eig die entstehende Schlacke hin? Einfach zur problemstoffsammlung?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Die Schlacke kannste bei der Schadstoffsammlung abgeben.

Ich besitze auch die Formen von Bleigußformen.de und gieße Jigköpfe und zwei verschiedene Sorten von Grundbleien. Wir sind meist zu dritt und teilen die Kosten bzw. jeder geht mal Bleibarren kaufen. Das geht ganz gut bei Ebay.

Die Rechnerei ist doch simpel... Zwei Strömungsbleie  von 80-140gr kosten bei meinem Händler 3,20€ - 3,90€.

Habe neulich einen 5kg schwerden Bleibarren bei Ebay geschossen für noch nicht mal 12 € incl. Versand.

Zum schnellen schmelzen nehme ich einen Gasbrenner, dan stell ich den Topf auf ein Holzkohlefeuer. Das klappt wunderbar.


----------



## homer01 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

muß doch auch mal meinen senf dazugeben.

blei hol ich mir vom schrotthöker um die ecke ca. 50ct je kilo (tagespreis)

doppeflammiger gaskocher 12 €  E bay

töpfe aus dem sonderpostenmarkt  2 stk ca 8 €

schöpfkelle sonderpostenmarkt ca 2€

gasbuddel 

Brandungsbleiform 170g +140g gummitanke ca 14 €

passende haken ????? oder schweißdraht

sargbleiform(6 gußnester) e bay 25€

birnenbleiform(4 gußnester) e bay 30€

wirbel 

jigkopfform gummitanke / passende haken auch


so sieht meine kostenaufstellung aus.

mit den klappformen geht das gießen am zügigsten.
vorher 2-3 mal mit bleiausgießen und etwas warten damit die form auf temp. kommt und dann kannst loslegen.


gruss homer


----------



## flasha (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Hier habt ihr auch was interessantes: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schmelzofen-Blei...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:1|294:50


----------



## jannisO (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Wer Hartblei benötigt, Original ab Herstellerwerk, kann mich gern anschreiben. Preis per PM. #6


----------



## timo` (3. August 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Moin,
benutzt von euch jemand die Bleigussform für Krallenbleie von Angeldomaene? Sieht in meinen Augen nicht schlecht aus und bei dem Preis hat man das in nem halben Jahr locker wieder raus.
Eine Elektrokochplatte mit 1000Watt dürfte ausreichen!?


gurß
timo


----------



## Chefonkel (2. November 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Blei zum Gießen kann man auch auf ebay gut beziehen, alternativ gibt´s beispielsweise auch auf Angel-Blei.de einiges an Blei zum Selbergießen, auch eine Anleitung!
Lg


----------



## flowree (3. November 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

wer trotzdem nicht selber gießen will kann mal bei http://mac-fisch.de/ reingucken!  

gute preise und mittlerweile auch Lieferant für namhafte shops in DE..


----------



## eggerm (3. November 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Hallo!
Hab mir schon vor längerem auf bleigussformen eine Dropshot und eine Jigform gekauft. Dazu hab ich mir noch hocherhizbares Gießsilikon gekauft(normal ca 20€) und Formen für meine Karpfen und Birnenbleie gegossen.
Das Blei kaufe ich beim Altmetallhändler mitlerweile um 1€/kg 
Zum Erhitzen verwende ich eine alte Einzelplatte. Funzt super! Zum Schutz kann ich nur Schweißerhandschuhe empfehlen. Schützen 1A!
Alles in allem rentiert sich das ganze da wir die Formen uns zu dritt gekauft haben. 

MfG


----------



## BeatleB84 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Alle Blei und Jigs selber giesen*

Kleiner Tip von mir: Fragt mal paar Leute von der Telekom, wenn se wiedermal irgendwo Kabel ziehen. Die alten Telefonleitungen sind bleiummantelt. Diese werden jetzt so langsam gegen Hart-PVC-ummantelte ausgetauscht. Die alten Leitungen müssen von der Telekom für teuer Geld entsorgt werden. Deshalb geben se die Dinger gern in größerer Anzahl raus. Einfach dann mit nem Fliesenmesser aufschneiden, Leitungen entfernen und das Blei einschmelzen!


----------

